# Disponibilité Tour de France 2012



## Plamoureux (30 Juin 2012)

L'application de suivi du tour de France n'est pas disponible sur app store canadien. Qu'est-ce qui détermine la distribution géographique des applications? À qui peux-t-on s'adresser pour obtenir un accès ou encore comment accéder à un app store étranger.

Pierre L.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, bienvenue sur macgé. 

Pour accéder aux différents store, il faut créer un compte dans chacun d'eux. Pour ma part j'ai 4 comptes de 4 pays différents.


----------

